# digestive enzymes



## dixdiesel (Jun 4, 2014)

ok so we all eat like crazy amounts of proteins fats carbs, but how much is actually getting fully absorbed , how are you suppose to use digestive enzymes , one with each meal? or how much do you know to take. lets see what you guys got


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 5, 2014)

One in am one in pm..


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 5, 2014)

You might even check your stomach's acidity level + b12 level, which is typically lower in 35+ older men, but can be lower at a younger age. Drink some beet juice. If your pee is pink or red, your stomach acid + b12 levels are low.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

Always juice a lime a day first thing to keep your liver jumping.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Always juice a lime a day first thing to keep your liver jumping.



My hero


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

Love the Now Super Enzymes
I take one with every meal


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2014)

Truly noticeable benefits from these? I dont really have any digestive issues, but if they really do seem to make a difference in utilizing protein etc I think ill order some off of amazon...


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

They SEEM to help me with gas. $13 for 180 of them. Sure as hell can't hurt.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been taking them all this week and have noticed that I am not having to force myself to eat nearly as much as I used to


----------

